# AiO für GPU "selber" bauen?



## psalm64 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich überlege meine zukünftige GraKa mit einer AiO zu kühlen.

Unter der GraKa ist aber meine PCIe3-SSD (Samsung 970 EVO Plus) ohne Kühlkörper verbaut. Ohne die Lüftkühlung der Graka wird sich die Luftbewegung an dieser Stelle dann ja in engen Grenzen halten, oder? Oder reichen da die beiden Lüfter vorne (+einer oben und einer hinten)? Der untere der beiden vorderen Lüfter bläst auf Höhe der GraKa Luft ins Gehäuse. Wird mit Radiator vermutlich so ähnlich sein.
Siehe auch: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/pc-psalm64-jpg.1337612/

Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust auf eine riesige Aktion mit Ausgleichsbehälter etc. Daher denke ich über eine AiO nach. Da es ja etwas schwierig ist, überhaupt an Grafikkarten (3080er) zu kommen (ich bin mal gespannt, wie das bei AMD aussehen wird) und man sich ja die Frage stellen muss, ob man überhaupt eine mit fertiger AiO bekommt bzw. eine fertige AiO für eine verfügbare Karte...

Daher also meine Frage:
Kann man sowas auch "selber" bauen?
Könnte man nicht einfach z.B.:


			https://www.alphacool.com/shop/radiatoren/radiatoren-aktiv/23345/alphacool-eisbaer-extreme-liquid-cooler-core-280-black-edition?c=20542
		

mit


			https://www.alphacool.com/shop/grafikkarten-wasserkuehler/nvidia-fullsize/27844/alphacool-eisblock-es-acetal-rtx-3080/3090-reference-mit-backplate?c=20582
		

kombinieren?
Oder gibt es noch andere Hersteller/Lösungsansätze dafür?
Ist sowas selber zusammengestecktes ohne Ausgleichsbehälter überhaupt sinnvoll?
Ich bin in Sachen WaKü absoluter Neuling, daher hab ich einfach keine Ahnung...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. Oktober 2020)

Die Core hat einen wenn auch ziemlich kleinen AGB.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

Da du sowieso alles selbst verschlauchen und befüllen musst, kannst du dir auch gleich eine richtige custom Wakü bauen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Unter der GraKa ist aber meine PCIe3-SSD (Samsung 970 EVO Plus) ohne Kühlkörper verbaut. Ohne die Lüftkühlung der Graka wird sich die Luftbewegung an dieser Stelle dann ja in engen Grenzen halten, oder?


Also erstens braucht so eine SSD im Grunde eigentlich überhaupt keine Kühlung.
Und zweitens, die Kühlung der Graka?  Deine SSD wird im Moment von der Graka nicht gekühlt sondern erwärmt. Die Luft die die Graka in Richtung Board abgibt ist die warme Abluft und keine Kühlung. Im Falle einer Wakü würde deine SSD also sogar eher weniger warm als bis jetzt.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust auf eine riesige Aktion mit Ausgleichsbehälter etc. Daher denke ich über eine AiO nach. Da es ja etwas schwierig ist, überhaupt an Grafikkarten (3080er) zu kommen (ich bin mal gespannt, wie das bei AMD aussehen wird) und man sich ja die Frage stellen muss, ob man überhaupt eine mit fertiger AiO bekommt bzw. eine fertige AiO für eine verfügbare Karte...
> 
> Daher also meine Frage:
> Kann man sowas auch "selber" bauen?


Warte, wie?
Du denkst über eine AiO nach weil du keine Lust hast auf eine Aktion aka Ausgleichsbehälter, Custom Wakü. Weil es aber keine AiOs vermutlich gibt willst du dir das selber bauen, aber... Das ist doch dann eine Custom Wakü!?  
Das was du da rausgesucht hast, braucht doch genauso Schläuche, Fittings, usw wie eine Custom Wakü auch.


----------



## psalm64 (16. Oktober 2020)

Naja, das was ich da rausgesucht habe, hat einen kleinen AGB, Radiator und Pumpe (und Lüfter) in einem, wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Ich muß also nicht noch irgendwie einen AGB in mein Gehäuse "reinfrickeln".
Wenn  ich das also richtig verstehe, brauche ich für die "einfache" Lösung oben:
Alphacool Eisbär + den Block + 2 Schläuche +Fittings.

Wenn ich eine "echte" WaKü baue, muß ich mich mit Radiator (+ Lüfter) + AGB + Pumpe + Block + 3 Schläuche + Fittings "rumschlagen".

Wie baut man denn überhaupt den AGB ein? Irgendwie finde ich dazu gerade nichts. Muß man das "basteln"? Oder gibt es da vorgefertigte Halterungen?


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

Für viele Agbs gibt es Lüfterhalterungen.
Aber der Punkt ist, ob man jetzt irgendwo einen kleinen Agb noch dazuschraubt, ist ziemlich unbedeutend angesichts der Tatsache, dass man auch mit dem Fertigradiator-Pumpen-Dingens immer noch selber verschlauchen und befüllen muss. So gesehen baust du eine "echte" Wakü zusammen. Das sind auch nur fertige Teile, die mit Schläuchen/Rohren verbunden werden und die man selbst befüllt. Da kannst du auch gleich eine vernünftige Lösung ohne Schrottpumpe nehmen.


----------



## psalm64 (16. Oktober 2020)

Schrottpumpe?
Da ist doch eine VPP755 verbaut:








						Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755: Leisere Konkurrenz für die Laing D5 [Jetzt im Preisvergleich]
					

Alphacool hat die Eispumpe VPP755 veröffentlicht, die gegen Laings D5 gestellt wird. Der Neuling kostet ähnlich viel, soll aber stets leiser arbeiten und gleichzeitig mehr Wasser fördern können. Erste Tests fallen bisher positiv aus. Wie bei jeder neuen Pumpe ist aber unklar, wie die Haltbarkeit...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Ist die so schlecht?


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

Was Leistung und Lautstärke angeht definitiv nicht, sie neigt nur dazu, irgendwann bei der Lautstärke zu gut zu werden  .
Hier kann man die ganze Geschichte dazu lesen. Auch wenn Alphacool sagt, die Probleme wären aus der Welt geschafft und die Pumpe geht nicht mehr am laufenden Band kaputt, würde ich sie trotzdem nicht mehr einsetzen. Eine Pumpe (und ein Großteil des restlichen Wakü-Zeugs) kann einen jahrelang begleiten, da muss man nicht wegen paar € knausern, so zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Naja, das was ich da rausgesucht habe, hat einen kleinen AGB, Radiator und Pumpe (und Lüfter) in einem, wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Ich muß also nicht noch irgendwie einen AGB in mein Gehäuse "reinfrickeln".
> Wenn ich das also richtig verstehe, brauche ich für die "einfache" Lösung oben:
> Alphacool Eisbär + den Block + 2 Schläuche +Fittings.
> 
> Wenn ich eine "echte" WaKü baue, muß ich mich mit Radiator (+ Lüfter) + AGB + Pumpe + Block + 3 Schläuche + Fittings "rumschlagen".


Naja du hast Eisbär + Block + Schläuche + Fittings
Das einzige was bei einer richtigen Custom Wakü dazu kommen würde wäre nur ein einziges Teil, der AGB. Die Pumpe ist in vielen Fällen doch schon da drin. Du hättest nur 1 Teil mehr   Und ich versteh auch nicht wieso du so viel "Angst" hast einen AGB zu verbauen. Da musst du überhaupt nix basteln, der hat unten ne Platte mit 4 Löchern und den schraubst du einfach irgendwo hin ins Case  Also wirklich, den AGB irgendwo hinzuschrauben, das ist doch überhaupt kein Aufwand im Vergleich zu den ganzen Schläuchen, befüllen, usw. Mit deiner Variante sparst du dir vielleicht effektiv 5 Minuten Zeit ein. Du baust dir schon eine richtige Wakü mit dem was du da rausgesucht hast, nur willst warum auch immer den AGB unbedingt weglassen, das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Oktober 2020)

Das bedeutet, man müsste "nur" 4 Löcher an der blau markierten Stelle in die Platte bohren und das wars?
(Das ist ein be quiet! Dark Base 700.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, man müsste "nur" 4 Löcher an der blau markierten Stelle in die Platte bohren und das wars?


Warum denn bohren? Du könntest den AGB einfach an das Blech an die Front schrauben und das wars. Da musst du gar nichts bohren. Und wenn du den da nicht haben willst, dann könntest du auch noch die Bodenplatte an der blau markierten Stelle herausnehmen und da sind in dem Case doch bereits überall Löcher zum verschrauben.

Nur als Beispiel: https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-x-series-xd5-rgb-cx-9040002-ww-a2066957.html
Bild 7 und 10 siehst du wie das Ding verschraubt wird. Du kannst es sogar vertikal an die Front einfach "dransetzen" ohne das der AGB den Boden überhaupt berührt. 
Man kann den sogar am Radiator selber verschrauben, ohne überhaupt das Case zu benutzen.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Oktober 2020)

Viele Agbs kann man mit einem Adapter auch an Lüfter schrauben.
Da der Radiator wahrscheinlich sowieso in die Front kommt, kann da auch gleich ein Agb dran.


----------



## maexi (20. Oktober 2020)

habe vieles probiert hier mal ein 700er


----------



## psalm64 (22. Oktober 2020)

Da hast Du den AGB an der Rückwand angeschraubt, oder? Das kommt auf dem Bild nicht so ganz raus.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Oktober 2020)

Das ist doch auch nicht wichtig, denn wie und wo ist doch einfach zu beantworten. Wo ... na da wo Platz ist. Wie ... so wie es für dich am einfachsten ist und nun kommts wichtig ... wie es die Halterung zulässt. Das du da so ein Theater darum machst ist ja schon befremdend, denn seit dem 15. Oktober hätte ich mir schon einen bestellt und verbaut.


----------



## psalm64 (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja, bestellen tue ich nichts, bevor ich nicht meine GraKa in den händen halte und das wird ja noch dauern... *snief* Da ich immer etwas länger brauche, um mich mit einer so großen Ausgabe anzufreunden, vor allem, wenn es dann auch noch um Umrüstung auf WaKü geht, wollte ich halt mal frühzeitig fragen.


----------



## RotheMan (19. November 2020)

Was spricht gegen die Kraken G12 Halterung?


----------

